# Antes soldering iron left on



## Hamish (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi all, left my Antex on overnight now can't tin tip, any suggestions? Tried cleaning, not sure what material it is but could it be replaced with copper?
Thanks


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

You should be able to get replacement tips/bits from Amazon UK - they are about £5.00 each.

John


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I thought the tips were copper. £5 for a tip sounds a bit heavy.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, they're actually more than $5 on the site I found!


----------



## Hamish (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks, I take it from the replies the tip can't be cleaned is that correct?


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Cleaning a soldering iron tip*

Hamish;

Wether or not you can/should clean it,depends on what metal the tip is made of.
If it's copper, no problem. If its iron, problem. When you can't tin the tip, that usually means 
that a layer of oxide has formed over the tip surface. The oxide won't accept solder.
I clean my iron's copper tips with a wire brush wheel on a grinder. Tamer method would be to use a fine-toothed file.
I find it easier to clean the iron hot. You want to get solder on it instantly, before more oxide can form.
Iron tips don't clean well. I would replace an iron tip, with a copper one. Very heavy gauge
copper wire. #10 awg. makes nice copper tips and is cheaper and easy to find. (I got mine at Home Depot.) There must be a similar store in the UK.

Regards; 
Traction Fan


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hamish looks to be in England, so that is why I said Amazon UK and about £5.00 each.

Most of them were £4.35 which is $6.59 USD which is mostly reasonable.

I didn't know what model iron he has, or what style of tip he has or wants, which may change the price (plus possibly shipping - I don't know how Prime works in UK if they offer, or if Hamish has). He may have other buying options available, that was just a quick answer with one.

I usually keep a few around as they age after a while anyway, and often you can't really get them reconditioned back to usable once they get to a certain point. Plus I have an assortment, some for general stuff, and a few fine point tips for surface mount components.

Can't say if his is salvageable or not.

John


----------

